# Is it safe to go to Bulgaria



## 89296 (May 19, 2005)

We are currently in Croatia near Split. Has anybody recently been into Serbia and Bosnia. Our destination is Bulgaria and would have to do a large detour to miss the above. We wondered if we could drive straight through. Also has anybody been to Bulgaria in a MHome do you have any advice.

Thanks to All
Jacqui


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

*How was Croatia?*

Hi, sorry can't answer your question re Bulgaria but would love to know more about Croatia.....

Plenty of sites?
Plenty of places for wild camping?
How did you feel about security?

Thanks, Dave and Carol.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*Croatia*

... stacks of sites, no problem. A few years since we were there. Croatia gets better the further south you go. Wild camping is probably unwise, when we were there straying far from the road wasn't recommended, because of unexploded ordnance. A beautiful place, and somewhere we intend to return to (there is too much to see!).

Slovenia is totally different, very green compared to Croatia's brown, but with very few camp sites. (But also, very beautiful)


----------

